
Ask HN: Why Is Send.Firefox Unavailable? - MR4D
I was about to log into send.firefox.com this morning, and noticed the service is unavailable.  Anybody have any more info than the notice on their page?
======
xlab-si
[https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-
send-...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-send-service-
while-it-addresses-malware-abuse/)

